# Does anyone else feel addicted to soap making?



## luebella (Dec 1, 2015)

I feel pretty addicted lol.  I read about it all day long on and off. Forums and groups. I think about it... I make it... I daydream about cutting... Lmao. I was telling my husband last night how it's like Christmas morning every time I cut into a new loaf.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 1, 2015)

If he worries, tell him you're not alone - I spend too much time thinking about the next batch, different scents to try and that sort of thing. I think the lye messes with our heads somewhat


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2015)

Yup, welcome to the addiction.


----------



## annalee2003 (Dec 1, 2015)

You are definitely not alone! I haven't made a batch of soap in a couple of weeks, and it's slowly killing me. I spend a good amount of time day dreaming about my next batch, what molds I can use, what scents I can put in, what colors I can add.
If there isn't already, there should be a Soap Makers Anonymous, for those of us with this fortunate addiction.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 1, 2015)

I feel you, luebella, _totally:mrgreen:_

If I am running low on my lye (or even notice that I am almost _empty *gaspppp* _:sick and the stores are closed, I get that "uh-oh, this is nooooot good". 

---> *Measures up 20 grams of lye* thinking; _
Hmmm, how much soap can I get out of this, I wonderrrr..?? _
Runs off to SoapCalc to check.

But that`s probably just me...or?:think:http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## luebella (Dec 1, 2015)

Lmao!!  I was so excited last night to make a new design in soap. I was just getting ready to go downstairs and remembered I used the last of my lye. Heart...ache... Lol!  I ordered 12 lbs so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## mazimazi (Dec 1, 2015)

It way too addictive! I used to only make lotions and stuff, but ever since i started making soap, lotions just dont seem as fun anymore. With soap you have recipes, fragrances, colors, swirls, techniques... It feelsna lot more crafty and artsy


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 1, 2015)

I was thinking to myself today...its 10 weeks to Valentine's Day...pull out the heart molds and  play around with the color red....


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Dec 1, 2015)

Little bit, yeah.  But I'm always like this with hobbies: I've got $3000 worth of beer-making stuff in the garage. :blush:


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 1, 2015)

I really don't know what you folks are talking about. I just can't relate at all. Nope, not me, no-siree-bob.




IrishLass


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 1, 2015)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I feel you, luebella, _totally:mrgreen:_
> 
> If I am running low on my lye (or even notice that I am almost _empty *gaspppp* _:sick and the stores are closed, I get that "uh-oh, this is nooooot good".
> 
> ...



About 9 pounds. But don't think I have a problem just cause I know that...
I don't have a problem as long as o body says I do right?

Just cause I buy oils every chance I get and even have DW that doesn't soap noticing stuff like lard and tallow doesn't mean anything does it.
I'm okay right?!?


----------



## Dahila (Dec 1, 2015)

When mine hears ; Soap,,,,,,,,,,,,he runs to garage Why?


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 2, 2015)

Steve85569 said:


> About 9 pounds. But don't think I have a problem just cause I know that...
> I don't have a problem as long as o body says I do right?
> 
> Just cause I buy oils every chance I get and even have DW that doesn't soap noticing stuff like lard and tallow doesn't mean anything does it.
> I'm okay right?!?



Wait, what?? You can get 9 - nine - *pounds *of soap out of 20 grams of lye? (20 gram = 0.71 ounce) 
SoapCalc measures out that 20 grams of lye will give me 156 grams (5.50 oz ) of soap (Olive) Am I missing something? 
Well, that could be possible, wouldn`t be the first time... *cough*:mrgreen:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//no.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2015)

I wouldn't say it's a addicting. It's just super fun to make soap, once you get the hang of it and sort through all the ideas that pop into your head and pick the good ones out.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 2, 2015)

Um...yes. Addicting.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 2, 2015)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Wait, what?? You can get 9 - nine - *pounds *of soap out of 20 grams of lye? (20 gram = 0.71 ounce)
> SoapCalc measures out that 20 grams of lye will give me 156 grams (5.50 oz ) of soap (Olive) Am I missing something?
> Well, that could be possible, wouldn`t be the first time... *cough*:mrgreen:



I misread grams as ounces. My mistake. 20 grams is way past time to get more lye. Head for Ace quick!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 3, 2015)

Yep, total addiction.  I haven't made soap in awhile but have my last show this weekend and then I'm free to play catch up first then have some fun making some new things.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 3, 2015)

Steve85569 said:


> I misread grams as ounces. My mistake. 20 grams is way past time to get more lye. Head for Ace quick!



ON IT, like a Coyote on a roadrunner!! 
But I prefer the *Acme *brand over Ace...
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ieb1Y1VCY[/ame]


----------



## TeresaT (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmmmm, seems to me if you're a member of this forum, addiction is a given.  This is this place to come to relax and share your addictive tendencies without having to apologize.  However, a word of caution, it IS full of enablers...


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> However, a word of caution, it IS full of enablers...


 
Others might be enablers, but not me. Nope, no-siree-bob. Instead, I prefer to think of myself as being an incorrigible encourager. :mrgreen:


IrishLass


----------



## Deedles (Dec 3, 2015)

MySoapyHeart said:


> ON IT, like a Coyote on a roadrunner!!
> But I prefer the *Acme *brand over Ace...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ieb1Y1VCY



Wiley Coyote and Roadrunner are my absolute favorites!


----------



## ronrho56 (Dec 3, 2015)

Haven't made soap since late October; have all my soaping supplies packed up and ready to move (will be going into storage until I can move into my permanent home).
I already miss making batches, but read the forum daily and continue to look at and tweak recipes that I have developed. Totally addicted!


----------

